# Different ways to install no coat.



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys I was just reading in a lot of threads about no coat. I seen a pile of ways to install it with the ends of tin snips, small knives, your hands and other ways. Just want to make a thread on how to install no coat. PT i am waiting for a video on your way. Personally I use the ends of snips. I Push in the middle one pass then both sides second pass. Just my way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The thing with tin snips ..The plastic wears down to the metal .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/No-Coat-One-Sided-Roller.html

I used a whole box of 3.25 this week on 1 tray ...I was thinking mighty hard about this tool...:whistling2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Could somebody please explain how to use the end of tin snips to install no-coat? I'm just not understanding it whatsoever.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use tin snips for cutting straitflex and for when I tried no-coat, I use the Irwin snips designed for cutting stainless steel, great for metal bead and they last forever....Like a hot knife through butter:thumbsup:
MT - I think he meant he uses the plastic handle of the snips instead of a roller over the no-coat (I could be wrong).


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/No-Coat-One-Sided-Roller.html
> 
> I used a whole box of 3.25 this week on 1 tray ...I was thinking mighty hard about this tool...:whistling2:


The price on that just kills me. Its only one side shouldn't It be cheaper


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Could somebody please explain how to use the end of tin snips to install no-coat? I'm just not understanding it whatsoever.


 myself ...I clamp the the snips and use handle to press the no-coat into the angle..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> The price on that just kills me. Its only one side shouldn't It be cheaper


 It's only the same cost as 4 boxes of no-coat.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cp tube and mud heads, Lay in the no coat, Wooden wallpaper seamroller to press it in nice and level and get the mud out, Wipe off, Then a DM 5.5 down each side to finish if there is enough of it, If its just a few then mud by hand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> Hey guys I was just reading in a lot of threads about no coat. I seen a pile of ways to install it with the ends of tin snips, small knives, your hands and other ways. Just want to make a thread on how to install no coat. PT i am waiting for a video on your way. Personally I use the ends of snips. I Push in the middle one pass then both sides second pass. Just my way.


Oddly enough...I don't think anyone would believe how much No-Coat and beads I installed this past week....It's honestly been a rough week on my body. My hand's been all cramped up.
Non stop beads and No-Coat..
The one house had so many friggen off-set angles I was just getting pissed off!! Not even in main areas either. All in closets!! :furious:
4 lengths of No-Coat inside a stupid linen closet that I can barely fit in!
Every closet!!
Then the one big house where we shot the Senco De Mayo video had 50 bullnose beads in the basement alone!  
This past week I installed 5 boxes of No-Coat 450 and probably 75 bullnose beads....That was Monday, Tuesday.
The rest of the week was spent coating them all.

But while I was installing all those Ultra-Flex, I always thought to myself, thank god for Moore! Who showed me to use the back side of my tin snips to install them. So much easier.

And also, I don't remember who said this, but somebody mentioned that wetting the No-Coat helps as well and I've been doing that ever since and it does help. I just have a small bucket of water and a sponge and I just pass my sponge along the back of my piece before installing it. Then roll it with my snips.

But while I was installing all those lengths I did think of making a video.
The only thing is I was curious of other methods as well.

I don't like making videos where I only show the way I do things...
So I'm glad this thread came up. 
Maybe I can learn something new and show a few methods in the video.



M T Buckets Painting said:


> Could somebody please explain how to use the end of tin snips to install no-coat? I'm just not understanding it whatsoever.


Tin Snips = Poor man's roller! :thumbsup:



moore said:


> myself ...I clamp the the snips and use handle to press the no-coat into the angle..


Thanks for teaching me that bro!
I held that tip sacred this week!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Cp tube and mud heads, Lay in the no coat, Wooden wallpaper seamroller to press it in nice and level and get the mud out, Wipe off, Then a DM 5.5 down each side to finish if there is enough of it, If its just a few then mud by hand.


Have you ever tried filling your flats with a 5.5" box Caz?
I wonder how that would work...then finish with an 8"?
Has anyone ever tried that combo? lol.
That'd be awesome if it worked!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Have you ever tried filling your flats with a 5.5" box Caz?
> I wonder how that would work...then finish with an 8"?
> Has anyone ever tried that combo? lol.
> That'd be awesome if it worked!


That would be easy to sand with a pc wouldnt it.

Gaz use to run the 5.5 for second coat, Or block coat after taping i think he called it, All hotmud, I dont think you get very far with it, The tapepro 8 with the recess plate that makes it a 5.5 goes further, Imagine the high shoulders just finishing with an 8.......But who knows......Whos tryed it and painted behind it.........We might be surprised???


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Heavy texture jobs you might get away with it. Even coating with the 8" followed by 10 doesn't give a good enough finish for my liking. The other drawback as Canza said... can't run the smaller boxes very far

Does TapePro have a resess plate for their 12's?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Does TapePro have a resess plate for their 12's?


Only the 8 box as far as i know Philma.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have posted this before but some may not have seen it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Have you ever tried filling your flats with a 5.5" box Caz?
> I wonder how that would work...then finish with an 8"?
> Has anyone ever tried that combo? lol.
> That'd be awesome if it worked!


As Caz said I was doing a cover coat over the tape with the 5.5" box for a while. The down side was the amount of trips to the pump. The 8" Tape Pro with the recess plate works great.

To answer your question Philma they only make one for the 8" box not a 12".


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Could somebody please explain how to use the end of tin snips to install no-coat? I'm just not understanding it whatsoever.


I use the back end of the snips. Use the one side and go right up the middle then turn the snips sideways and when the snips are closed run it up with the back end of them with one handle on each side or the no coat. I'm sorry if I confused anyone. Hard to explain I will try get pictures.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm thinking to try out some TT magic corner. Anyone with good reviews? 









Extra wide, the stuff blows, $13 100'... but we rarely have a job with more than a box worth, so the aditional cost compared with install time should be worth it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The thing with tin snips ..The plastic wears down to the metal .


Moe take dem snips apart and use a file in the one side to sharpen...

Tell em Joe that Fuk'n Mexican told ya:jester:


----------



## charlesdumar (Apr 21, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'm thinking to try out some TT magic corner. Anyone with good reviews?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use magic corner in all our vaults because it acts like 093 and will flex with movement. Some people don't like the exposed membrane in the middle but it elimates call backs in vaults.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'm thinking to try out some TT magic corner. Anyone with good reviews?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the magic corner. Only used it on 2 jobs so far .It seems to staighten out a bad off angle easier than no-coat 
The cleaning of the crease [exposed membrane] Is some of a pain but it takes less mud than no-coat to fill @ level.. The first time I put it up It took 3 coats to hide those little holes on the flange .
I used it this week ..This time I paper taped the flange ..2 Coats /sand. [to be honest-i don't trust vinil] I put glue in my mud also on both applications ..I've become a real slut to the glue in the mud here lately..Not sure why!:whistling2:

Compared to no-coat [no coat MYTH] It's cheaper . 150' for like $60...The next TT product I'd like to try Is the access door bead.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I'm thinking to try out some TT magic corner. Anyone with good reviews?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can try this stuff, it's called mid flex, it takes a tighter coat than no-coat. It is a paper based product, but the vinyl backing in it is a lot thinner. Posted a pic for you with it coated, those black lines remain exposed when finished. A quick skim (tight coat) on the edge, and that sucker is done. Only draw back is you half to be a touch more care on the install, to reap the benefits from it:thumbsup:

http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1248-mid-flex-drywall-tape.aspx
.
.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

moore said:


> It's only the same cost as 4 boxes of no-coat.


 Five and a half boxes.

You're getting ripped off.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

moore said:


> I like the magic corner. Only used it on 2 jobs so far .It seems to staighten out a bad off angle easier than no-coat
> The cleaning of the crease [exposed membrane] Is some of a pain but it takes less mud than no-coat to fill @ level..


Ya, that expansion would be a small PITA to clean, I thought I saw some without the expansion, but must've been mistaken




2buckcanuck said:


> You can try this stuff, it's called mid flex, it takes a tighter coat than no-coat. It is a paper based product, but the vinyl backing in it is a lot thinner. Posted a pic for you with it coated, those black lines remain exposed when finished. A quick skim (tight coat) on the edge, and that sucker is done. Only draw back is you half to be a touch more care on the install, to reap the benefits from it:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1248-mid-flex-drywall-tape.aspx
> .
> .


Ya I've tried a few different products, maybe im just slow installing, but it all goes in the same for me... hand applicate mud, line peice straight to the corner, dble check with 6... push with fingers & wipe... they come out fine, rarely a blister or uneven spot, but still a slow process. Less than 100' a month so can't complain too much :whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking at other vinyl mfgs I found something simular









http://www.phillipsmfg.com/products/vbt/adjustable.htm









TT makes this one.. or did, can't find it on their site
http://www.alliedbuilding.com/products/productDetail.aspx?ProductID=38228225


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Ya, that expansion would be a small PITA to clean, I thought I saw some without the expansion, but must've been mistaken
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I've tried a few different products, maybe im just slow installing, but it all goes in the same for me... hand applicate mud, line peice straight to the corner, dble check with 6... push with fingers & wipe... they come out fine, rarely a blister or uneven spot, but still a slow process. Less than 100' a month so can't complain too much :whistling2:


Sounds like you're thinking about the TT inside adjustable.

I like the piece of mind the magic corner give me, no way its going to crack. Cleaning out the reveal isn't to bad they even give you a special tool with the box. The biggest PITA is glueing a long piece on, I spray the wall then spray the bead as I put it up its a freakin mess. Next house with a vault i'm going to try the mud set magic corner, it should be a lot easier and cleaner to install.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Sounds like you're thinking about the TT inside adjustable.
> 
> I like the piece of mind the magic corner give me, no way its going to crack. Cleaning out the reveal isn't to bad they even give you a special tool with the box. The biggest PITA is glueing a long piece on, I spray the wall then spray the bead as I put it up its a freakin mess. Next house with a vault i'm going to try the mud set magic corner, it should be a lot easier and cleaner to install.


 If you're using the pink TT glue it is extra messy, I like the 3M. Commercial here, so all we do is standups usually. :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Five and a half boxes.
> 
> You're getting ripped off.


 All depends where I'm at.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get one and never look back. :yes:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

get old spice and never look back,lol,but it works really well


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> get old spice and never look back,lol,but it works really well


Hahaha! Funny enough, it's not the first time you post that picture either.
You're No-Coat goes on smooth and smells wonderful! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i just wanted to post it with these other methods,because all jokes aside it does work really well,i can control the depth of where it's going to lay into the position for a good consistent off angle so go ahead ,laugh all you want.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried one of these Caz ...It broke after the first go.:blink: I will need to find one like yours:yes:...:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

b said:


> i just wanted to post it with these other methods,because all jokes aside it does work really well,i can control the depth of where it's going to lay into the position for a good consistent off angle so go ahead ,laugh all you want.


 I'll give it a try Mitch.. Thanks!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

eh moore you can see in the photo i,m running it on an off angle ,this won't allow it to hump the mud anywhere.it works for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

There are 2 tools that most guys would have in their tool kit already, that they can try using. Your corner roller, or your bead roller, except with the bead roller, you need to fasten the head of the roller to the handle with duct tape or something.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have posted this before but some may not have seen it.
> 
> 2012-05-10_09-30-12_188.mp4 - YouTube


gazman did send me this roller (thank you again Gazzy:thumbsup

I will pull it out if we have a lot of no-coat to put on. I found there was no sense in adjusting the tool to fit every 45 degree angle. You still ran one side at a time, except you could do it faster. Maybe 2 to 3 times faster than trying to use your corner roller or bead roller, since you tilt it to one side, then tilt to the opposite side really quick.

Draw back is it kind of gets messy, especially on ceilings, So I tend to not use it on the ceilings, since most of ours get KD on them anyhow. I think the guard/cover could be cut back a bit more on the sides, and maybe it would run a bit cleaner, Maybe Gazman feels the same (opinion needed:yes. The tool does work well, but I still feel someone could make something better..... but it works

Rolled out no-coat/mid flex - coat out really nice:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I tried one of these Caz ...It broke after the first go.:blink: I will need to find one like yours:yes:...:thumbsup:


You wont break the wooden one moore, You can push all hell on it if you what, You will love it man, The wheel is just a little smaller than the plastic on the no coat so it lays it down real flat and nice and pushes the mud out the the paper edge, Wipe that on a angle and its set tight and flat. Makes for a very easy second coat.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

The devils linen closet!!
This closet frustrated me to no end....
At first I didn't like it because there was 3 No-Coat inside of it...
But the good news was that the jams and casing would cover 2 of the 3, so I only had to put little pieces above the door.
But then the contractor came in and went "Hmm...that's going to be a pretty small door...not much room for my jams and casing.." the whole time I was just standing there praying "please no... please no.." and then it just hit him like it was the best idea he ever had 
"Couldn't we just drywall return it!? "
[email protected] me!
"Oh ya....absolutely...:furious: why didn't I think of that...:whistling2:"

And because there was so much No-Coat throughout the house, he wanted us to use it on the outisde corners too.
So just in that one little area around that linen closet, there's 6 eight foot lengths of No-Coat. 3 outside the closet and 3 inside.
Plus the 5 beads to return the opening...

Were any of the other closets in the house any better you ask? Nope...

3 boxes of No-Coat in only 6250squ/ft of board.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya kept your hat on bro!!!:thumbup: Sometimes that's all you can do!

Mighty fine work Brian :yes: A great finish !!!! As always :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Ya kept your hat on bro!!!:thumbup: Sometimes that's all you can do!
> 
> Mighty fine work Brian :yes: A great finish !!!! As always :thumbsup: :yes:


Why thank you Moore!
That was actually the first job I sanded completely with the porter cable!
and it went really well!

I've been slowly breaking it out here and there trying to get more experienced with it and now I can fly pretty good! She's starting to get broken in. Ceilings are still a little tough on the arms but I can cruise like a mad man on the walls. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why thank you Moore!
> That was actually the first job I sanded completely with the porter cable!
> and it went really well!
> 
> I've been slowly breaking it out here and there trying to get more experienced with it and now I can fly pretty good! She's starting to get broken in. Ceilings are still a little tough on the arms but I can cruise like a mad man on the walls. :thumbsup:


Yea looks good. Did you get that porter cable into the closet? :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Yea looks good. Did you get that porter cable into the closet? :blink:


Hells ya I did!
Just a quick up and down on the angles.


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just put it in with heavy taping mud and push it into place with my fingers then wipe it with a 6


----------

